# LFTS 10/28



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Was about to get down when a nice doe came in. 26 yard shot which looked like a perfect heart shot to me. I self film so I reviewed it, again looked perfect. Got down, checked arrow, no blood and covered in fat. What happened was some fat came out and ended wiping the arrow clean, but you could have ran following that blood trail. 80 yards later I found her. 1 doe tag punched, about 5 more to go for my goal on slimming down the does at this farm.
> 
> View attachment 862559


Congrats!


----------



## Crazy Bird Hunter (Jun 23, 2005)

Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.










Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

dlawrence1 said:


> I had a ten at 27 yards and I was at full draw and only had a quartering to chest shot. I was waiting for a better angle and then I felt a alight change in the wind on my right side and then it was game over. So close yet so far.
> View attachment 862557
> View attachment 862558


Congrats on the discipline of waiting for the shot that's right for you.

Exciting morning!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

All this chatter about..."We wanna see dead bucks" from everyone....gheezzzz

I normally am a humble kinda guy, wasn't gonna post my buck kill this morning but you forced me...


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I ended up seeing 4 different bucks after shooting the doe. Two yearlings made probably 10 different scrapes all around her. One unidentified buck that stayed in the thick stuff. Going to hang her up and then head out for the afternoon to a different property.
> View attachment 862556


Congrats Schroom eater! You plunked her good.
(You sure you want to put her away after all that effective decoying?)


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I ended up seeing 4 different bucks after shooting the doe. Two yearlings made probably 10 different scrapes all around her. One unidentified buck that stayed in the thick stuff. Going to hang her up and then head out for the afternoon to a different property.
> View attachment 862556


Congrats! Nice doe


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

One spike this am, that's it. E wind is killin me. Never have I ever seen so many consecutive days of any wind let alone the dreaded one. Long narrow property running n/s, with safe travel/cover all along the W side next to river. I can't get in/out clean, won't even try. Have one very good afternoon stand, trying not to overhunt it. 
Some nice deer down today so far.


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats !


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

LabtechLewis said:


> We need to set up a "Summits vs. Saddles" one day.
> 
> Talk about your foregone conclusions...


I'm still rocking the old summit setup, old school, although when I look at this pic I realize how bulky and heavy this setup is . Gotta try a saddle and check that **** out one of these days.....


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Was about to get down when a nice doe came in. 26 yard shot which looked like a perfect heart shot to me. I self film so I reviewed it, again looked perfect. Got down, checked arrow, no blood and covered in fat. What happened was some fat came out and ended wiping the arrow clean, but you could have ran following that blood trail. 80 yards later I found her. 1 doe tag punched, about 5 more to go for my goal on slimming down the does at this farm.
> 
> View attachment 862559


Congrats!


----------



## springIstrutfallIrut (Mar 30, 2012)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I ended up seeing 4 different bucks after shooting the doe. Two yearlings made probably 10 different scrapes all around her. One unidentified buck that stayed in the thick stuff. Going to hang her up and then head out for the afternoon to a different property.
> View attachment 862556


Who the hell thought red arrows would be a good idea? That would drive me INSANE! 
Congrats on the nice doe kill


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

ckosal said:


> on the barberry post...my woods are full of them. I have had on my list to attack them using the hack and squirt method. But this year in my single hunt I also saw a deer eating them. I have owned my property for 10 years and have NEVER seen them browsed. I just thought they were an invasive nuisance. It would be nice to know they are eaten.


Can't say they are soybeans or winter wheat but the deer will pick at those until they are all gone or they cannot get to the higher ones, makes great bedding cover if not too thick, treated like browse plants. Any time you can get a doe or three to stand still in your area and eat could pay big dividends this time of year.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

springIstrutfallIrut said:


> Who the hell thought red arrows would be a good idea? That would drive me INSANE!
> Congrats on the nice doe kill


Same guy who dreamt up camo of small things that you can drop in the woods!


----------



## RHRoss (Dec 5, 2020)

454casull said:


> Same guy who dreamt up camo of small things that you can drop in the woods!


Or the dude that came up with blaze camo


----------



## Matt3ddsteel (Jan 10, 2002)

SMITTY1233 said:


> Really good reports coming in from Smithville this morning. Two different shooters spotted last two days and the bucks are really trolling for love now. I will be starting my hunting Sunday and hitting her hard all next week. Can't wait.... Life is busy busy


I thought you were retiring from deer hunting?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I ended up seeing 4 different bucks after shooting the doe. Two yearlings made probably 10 different scrapes all around her. One unidentified buck that stayed in the thick stuff. Going to hang her up and then head out for the afternoon to a different property.
> View attachment 862556


Congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Was about to get down when a nice doe came in. 26 yard shot which looked like a perfect heart shot to me. I self film so I reviewed it, again looked perfect. Got down, checked arrow, no blood and covered in fat. What happened was some fat came out and ended wiping the arrow clean, but you could have ran following that blood trail. 80 yards later I found her. 1 doe tag punched, about 5 more to go for my goal on slimming down the does at this farm.
> 
> View attachment 862559


Nice. 
congrats


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats
Great pic


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats nice


----------



## Thomas F (Oct 13, 2018)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Wow. Congrats


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

TATONKA

WOW....great buck Welder, congrats!


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

Change of plans. Tree I wantd to set up in had too many branches. Didnt want the noise. So I set upon the ground just outside the hot corner in some small pines. Little better for the wind anyway. Scrape 17 yards away.








<----<<<


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Congrats welder. A 130 plus/minus eight point is a great buck for any hunter. Any history with him?


----------



## GoBluehunter (Jun 6, 2011)

riverman said:


> Congrats welder. A 130 plus/minus eight point is a great buck for any hunter. Any history with him?


Looks like a 9pt?


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Fantastic buck! Congrats


----------



## Stubee (May 26, 2010)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


That’s a very nice buck!


----------



## SMITTY1233 (Dec 8, 2003)

Matt3ddsteel said:


> I thought you were retiring from deer hunting?


I had a dog trained to track today I wouldn't be hunting likely... I don't even have a dog and I'm not going to use the hounds. I'm a long way from ready... Very much considering it while researching may as well be sitting in a tree


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

bucknasty11208 said:


> Fight! Fight! Fight!….Fight! Fight! Fight!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


I thought for sure, they were all bristled up ears back, one was pawing the ground. Then one wimped out and they both ate for a few seconds then walked off together.


----------



## mofo (Oct 9, 2009)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Holly sh——awesome buck congratulations!!!!!!!


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

GoBluehunter said:


> Looks like a 9pt?


You are right. The movie my cousin vinny, think I need to get my eyes checked again!!!!


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


INCREDIBLE buck!! Congrats!


----------



## y2ba (Jan 9, 2005)

Rutcatuon started today! In a oak overlooking winter wheat. Perfect stand for SSE wind. Already have a doe/fawn out snacking.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

I'm in. Same stand as last night.









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Out for my first rutcation sit. Kinda warm, and mostly small bucks moving during daylight on cams yet, but still great to be out! Congrats to everyone that was successful today so far and good luck to everyone tonight!!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

IT.Fisherman said:


> Was about to get down when a nice doe came in. 26 yard shot which looked like a perfect heart shot to me. I self film so I reviewed it, again looked perfect. Got down, checked arrow, no blood and covered in fat. What happened was some fat came out and ended wiping the arrow clean, but you could have ran following that blood trail. 80 yards later I found her. 1 doe tag punched, about 5 more to go for my goal on slimming down the does at this farm.
> 
> View attachment 862559


Congrats, nice shot !!




Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats! Neat looking buck




pgpn123 said:


> One spike this am, that's it. E wind is killin me. Never have I ever seen so many consecutive days of any wind let alone the dreaded one. Long narrow property running n/s, with safe travel/cover all along the W side next to river. I can't get in/out clean, won't even try. Have one very good afternoon stand, trying not to overhunt it.
> Some nice deer down today so far.


Same exact thing I've got going. Pushed it this a.m. won't again...



welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


😮😮 stud! Congrats!




bigbucks160 said:


> INCREDIBLE buck!! Congrats!


Even you would shoot that one Randy??....


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Late but finally in for second sit.
Looking for a couple nice one that have been on cam. Several doe bedded 80 yds away.
Good luck hunters!


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Yeowww!!
Awesome Congrats


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Wow great buck!


----------



## Fish Hook (Jan 12, 2011)

Out for a great afternoon in Mason county. Good luck to those still hunting, & congratulations to those who scored! Be safe.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Exactly the caliber of buck that I expected from you. Had to chuckle when I read your post that said "what I consider a good buck." I knew we were going to see a brute! Awesome.


----------



## WMU05 (Oct 16, 2004)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Now we're talking!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Man I only got one word “holy cow” ok so that’s two but he is one heck of a buck, congratulations welder !
Flight


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

Ok, I been hanging with you all LFTS warriors today...and lots are hunting. We need shots fired!! Choot em!!!!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

Sitting in what should be a good area, but camera 150 yards away says otherwise. Figured I better check for myself. Warmer than I expected.


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Remnant from the failed Cous stocking of the 1950s that's pretty cool only have seen one


So I’ve been thinking about this all day because it was the weirdest/coolest interaction. Wouldn’t we see more if there were enough for a breeding stock? Or are you thinking there is some latent gene mixing with the regular whitetail population that just comes out once in a while.

I so wish I had gotten a picture and I almost did, but thought, “it will just look like a deer with no others with it.” Then later I had a doe and a fawn go through the same spot and it was clear this deer in the morning was literally half the size of one of this year’s fawns.

If I see it again I will definitely get a pic and try to get another deer in same spot for reference.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Flight of the arrow said:


> Man I only got one word “holy cow” ok so that’s two but he is one heck of a buck, congratulations welder !
> Flight


3 words flight, "made in America" get it straight! 🤣


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Daisycutter said:


> So I’ve been thinking about this all day because it was the weirdest/coolest interaction. Wouldn’t we see more if there were enough for a breeding stock? Or are you thinking there is some latent gene mixing with the regular whitetail population that just comes out once in a while.
> 
> I so wish I had gotten a picture and I almost did, but thought, “it will just look like a deer with no others with it.” Then later I had a doe and a fawn go through the same spot and it was clear this deer in the morning was literally half the size of one of this year’s fawns.
> 
> If I see it again I will definitely get a pic and try to get another deer in same spot for reference.


That is really strange your saying this.. I had a midget deer 6' from me this a.m..... lot smaller then the other 2 babies that came in with Ma...


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Congrats on a dandy!


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

snortwheeze said:


> That is really strange your saying this.. I had a midget deer 6' from me this a.m..... lot smaller then the other 2 babies that came in with Ma...


No way!!

It was the craziest thing I’ve ever seen. I would be surprised if it weighed 40 pounds but looked like a full grown deer.

I might have been able to pass it off for a runt fawn of a set of triplets if they all came in together, but it was all by itself and had no physical attributes of a typical fawn. No longish legs, no short face, it really looked like a mature doe, shrunk down to 25% of its regular size.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Ieatshrooms said:


> I ended up seeing 4 different bucks after shooting the doe. Two yearlings made probably 10 different scrapes all around her. One unidentified buck that stayed in the thick stuff. Going to hang her up and then head out for the afternoon to a different property.
> View attachment 862556


Congrats!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> That is really strange your saying this.. I had a midget deer 6' from me this a.m..... lot smaller then the other 2 babies that came in with Ma...


I don't believe "midget" is the preferred nomenclature, dude.


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

Daisycutter said:


> No way!!
> 
> It was the craziest thing I’ve ever seen. I would be surprised if it weighed 40 pounds but looked like a full grown deer.


Swear to you. Hard to get photos on ground without being busted. Was literally within spitting distance


----------



## Swampbuckster (Nov 28, 2010)

triplelunger said:


> Stuck at work today, so cant be 29 ft up in my saddle. I plan to be in my saddle tomorrow evening. I have an awesome tree picked out to hang my saddle right near a scrape we've been getting pics of a nice buck hitting regularly. I saw a good one last year from my saddle in the same area. Sunday might be an all day saddle hunt. Good luck in your saddles today everyone!


----------



## snortwheeze (Jul 31, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> I don't believe "midget" is the preferred nomenclature, dude.


Is cripple "ok" for me ?...


----------



## Daisycutter (Jul 7, 2007)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Great buck! Congrats!!!


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

snortwheeze said:


> Is cripple "ok" for me ?...


Thought you were handi-capable...


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I have been in for a little over a hour now, I keep getting a gust of south wind and I don’t like it. It really needs to stay east like it’s forecasted. Good luck all and shoot straight !
Flight


----------



## deepwoods (Nov 18, 2002)

Welder that is a HOSS!! Congrats.

I'm up again in Iosco. What a beautiful evening.

Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Finally got back out. Setup is in a tight corridor in some pines. Wind is perfect and the cam says a shooter is passing through here. Let's see if he shows tonight.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Rut-cation has officially begun!!!! I got in my stand around 4 in Barry County. Wind was supposed to be SSE but it’s more like ESE or just straight E. Hopefully the deer don’t come from that way! This should be a decent wind here just need the deer to cooperate! 

Good luck! Congrats to those who connected this morning! Welder, that’s a stud if a buck! I need one like that!!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

In


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)

QDMAMAN said:


> BDD!


Tony or anybody have any updates???


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

I’m on the edge of some alders. Pretty quiet so far


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


DUKE!!!! Congratulations.


----------



## Ranger Ray (Mar 2, 2003)

.


----------



## rippper (Aug 26, 2007)

First sit with “harry”, hope someone wants to scrap


----------



## Water swatter (Aug 16, 2012)

up and in, where n northern sanilac already had a fawn out feeding for twenty mins. Hopefully it’s a good night been seeing bucks almost every sit for the past week and a half now.haven’t sat this property in a week and shot my buck the first week of October from this stand,does feel kinda weird tho first time here this year with out my 5 year old he’s going to be bummed but he has school, we killed the job yesterday and boss man at lunch said see ya Monday And I wasent going to argue


----------



## Guy63 (Jan 7, 2018)

Cutting grass and burning trees at hone. Another day of bad wind. On the bench ready to get put in the game.


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Getting bigger!!
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

Daisycutter said:


> No way!!
> 
> It was the craziest thing I’ve ever seen. I would be surprised if it weighed 40 pounds but looked like a full grown deer.
> 
> I might have been able to pass it off for a runt fawn of a set of triplets if they all came in together, but it was all by itself and had no physical attributes of a typical fawn. No longish legs, no short face, it really looked like a mature doe, shrunk down to 25% of its regular size.


We got some of them goat genes in Wellston


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Spoke to soon. Got small again lol 









Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Been in for awhile. At the east end again. East wind is the best for me to sit here. Every time I've sat down here I see a good one. Hopefully it comes in range tonight. He's either in the swamp or up in my crp with the date he picked up last night. Good luck gang.


----------



## Dish7 (Apr 2, 2017)

I'd really like to call in an air strike from a squadron of about 30 Coopers Hawks. Then send in a ground force of 100 mink. Between the red squirrels and chipmunks in these dry leaves...I'm under siege.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

Mixing my stand selection up due to east winds this weekend. Hopefully that’s what I need to shake things up for me. The beans here are almost all done and they’ve opened up the corn.


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

First sit in about 10 years. Buddy bought 10 acres by my house. Nice to be in a tree again.


----------



## HitFactor (Oct 19, 2021)

Back in a tree for the evening hunt.

The farmer spread manure today and is just finishing plowing/discing it into the soil. Good cover scent and plenty of noise to cover getting settled in.

My son took a nice buck last year while the manure was being spread.

I saw 4 bucks this morning, nothing close enough to do anything about. One was a shooter for sure. Another might have been a 4 point all on the right side, couldn't see what was going on the left.

Nice evening to be in the stand.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

snortwheeze said:


> Is cripple "ok" for me ?...


*Mobility Challenged *or you'll be canceled!


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

I'mma lil choked up right now got out a lil late 430.... Guys from camp came cleaned my chimney they shot a couple a good ones past few daynsure glad I found their land for them.... My pork stew for campr tonight took a bit longer than expected overcooked my sweet potatoes... Bumped a few on way in... Get me and boogs all settled in kinda mad and a male cardinal perches ten yards away and is if on cue a small buck pops out 75 yards away...

Not to long ago this is exactly where my dad would be tonight smoking cigarettes getting away from mom.... 

I'm not longer upset about the potatoes or the deer I'm happy knowing he's happy where I am


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

Different stand same property 
Western Isabella county 
Good luck everyone 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

that's 5 of the 15 within range.
toms been on the ridge gobbling since 3:30.
No deer yet have seen deer so far every evening i sat here.









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Congrats, beautiful buck.


----------



## bigbucks160 (Mar 31, 2007)




----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Bedded dnf just stood up, it's time!


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Dish7 said:


> I'd really like to call in an air strike from a squadron of about 30 Coopers Hawks. Then send in a ground force of 100 mink. Between the red squirrels and chipmunks in these dry leaves...I'm under siege.


I call him Roger, and he isn’t my friend!
Flight


----------



## Bowhunt (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

bigbucks160 said:


> View attachment 862623


It took me waaaay to long to figure out what I was looking at. Like an illusion.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

Man the deer are in and out of this standing corn, I know there’s a good one in there somewhere !
Flight


----------



## Sprytle (Jan 8, 2005)

Tight Quarters Tonight!


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

Is there a prettier animal?


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

LabtechLewis said:


> It took me waaaay to long to figure out what I was looking at. Like an illusion.


Me too thought it was lava


----------



## bombcast (Sep 16, 2003)

5 mins ago, 200 yards north of my blind.


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Got distracted by a real fresh scrape. In a piney bedroom funnel with the
Longbow trying to surprise one. Surprised 5 so
Far but I was also surprised


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Just had 4 DNFs walk by....

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Maple_Ridge (Mar 1, 2013)

I miss watching "Practical Sportsman" and "Great lakes outdoors" every Thursday night with dad, when I was a kid.... We loved it


----------



## DEDGOOSE (Jan 19, 2007)

Have we had any newbies ask what DNF is yet

The only part I don't get is if you see 3 dnfs did you see three does with fawns or three deer total comprised of does and fawns


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Deal me in, one doe moved off uneventfully when I got here, nothin in the past 20. 

Good luck everyone.


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

It way to still, in my limited experience deer don’t move well when it’s this still out.
Flight


----------



## J D (Jan 19, 2011)

DEDGOOSE said:


> Have we had any newbies ask what DNF is yet
> 
> The only part I don't get is if you see 3 dnfs did you see three does with fawns or three deer total comprised of does and fawns


Thank you 
Didn’t wanna be the guy that asked 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## rz6x59 (Nov 9, 2008)

Flight of the arrow said:


> It way to still, in my limited experience deer don’t move well when it’s this still out.
> Flight


I tried to open a ziplock bag to get a snack and it sounded like I was kicking a door in.
I should have wrapped them in paper towel.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

2 little bucks just cruises through at about 80 yds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

15 jakes. first time wind is not blowing for me and no deer.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## GettinBucky (Jul 18, 2007)

Up to 6 now...one spike.

Sent from my Moto Z (2) using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

I’m soaking this one up, just a awesome afternoon to be in the deer woods !
Flight


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Couple more in the last few minutes
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## buckguts1970 (Dec 7, 2012)

Coyotes just emptied the field. Dirty pricks!!
















Sent from my SM-G981V using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

QDMAMAN said:


> BDD!


]

on her way to the freezer!


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

brushbuster said:


> Pics or it didn't happen


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Just put a hit on a nice 8pt ran right under pumping blood! Gonna give him time 🤞🙏


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

Gorgeous sunset tonight.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

brushbuster said:


> In
> View attachment 862601


Uh ohh.
That's bull buck country....


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

Crazy Bird Hunter said:


> Had this guy try to sneak by me this morning.
> View attachment 862567
> 
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

welder72 said:


> Here he is!
> View attachment 862576


Congrats!


----------



## bigbuckmiddaugh (Oct 16, 2005)

They’re starting roam, everything left my area! It’s not me, it’s the deer! Although could be me?


----------



## Craves (Feb 16, 2010)

@welder72 ...Tremendous buck, Congratulations!


----------



## JBooth (Sep 21, 2009)

Ended with 7+ on public. Not bad at all. 


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## brushbuster (Nov 9, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> View attachment 862639


Congrats old màn


----------



## welder72 (Nov 5, 2015)

Dish7 said:


> Exactly the caliber of buck that I expected from you. Had to chuckle when I read your post that said "what I consider a good buck." I knew were going to see a brute! Awesome.


Thank you for the kind words!


----------



## jr28schalm (Mar 16, 2006)

QDMAMAN said:


> ]
> 
> on her way to the freezer!
> View attachment 862638


You can tie a apron but not shoe's .


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

Two does today definitely wanting a partner. It has started.


----------



## Lomanz (May 5, 2009)

misupercooner said:


> Just put a hit on a nice 8pt ran right under pumping blood! Gonna give him time 🤞🙏


Oh boy


----------



## riverman (Jan 9, 2002)

I said this last night and will again tonight. Slowest start/ pre rut I have ever seen in my life. Had a 115 eight point bed down at nine am this morning and another eight with his head so far up a does ass she didn’t care. Tonight truly saw a buck cornering a hot doe. First time in my life the big didn’t “show” themselves. Especially with the last two nights. Maybe just my area. What are some of you more experience hunters seeing?


----------



## reflex2004 (Jan 28, 2011)

Skunked tonight. Still nice to be back in the game.


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

riverman said:


> I said this last night and will again tonight. Slowest start/ pre rut I have ever seen in my life. Had a 115 eight point bed down at nine am this morning and another eight with his head so far up a does ass she didn’t care. Tonight truly saw a buck cornering a hot doe. First time in my life the big didn’t “show” themselves. Especially with the last two nights. Maybe just my area. What are some of you more experience hunters seeing?


Rubs, scrapes and young bucks chasing off/on so far


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
story in a bit









Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## LooksMoosey (Aug 29, 2015)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


congrats


----------



## QDMAMAN (Dec 8, 2004)

jr28schalm said:


> You can tie a apron but not shoe's .


That’s my meat cutter who’s in his late 70’s and had cancer surgery Monday.
He’s a wizard with that cutlery so I’d caution you on teasing him about his choice of shoes.


----------



## IceHog (Nov 23, 2007)

Had one of my target buckets chasing a doe tonight, he wound up coming into view at 59 yards, by the time he was at 15 it was dark. Had another good buck on camera and lot's of doe's around me all night and on all my cams. This morning I didn't see a deer, but had a funeral, so only hunted until 9:00, but even my cameras had zilch.


----------



## aacosta (Dec 18, 2015)

Small buck at 100yrds couldn't tell how big, spike at 35 passed by


----------



## masonp2530 (Dec 27, 2014)

Had something interesting happen tonight that I’ve never seen. Had a big 8 enter my food plot cruising for a doe. I was at full draw on him and grunted to stop him. As soon as I grunted and without hesitation he bolted off the other way. Curious if this is something others have expierenced?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Flight of the arrow (Feb 11, 2008)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


I am pleased that your pleased ! Congratulations on the successful hunt !
Flight


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

at 650 ibthought i heard a crossbow go off. so i pick upnthe binos to look and see nothing.
about than i hear the leaves crunch. i look down and see a deer. he stops behind a tree and after 5 minutes turns and goes to my left.
I only have small shooting lane that way. he is walking. past an oak, as he clears it and hits the one lane i bleat and stop him.
i fire off and really no reaction from him as he run off. i call my buddy and tell him i shot at one and believe i missed, but could not locate my bolt we look for 20 minutes no bolt.
as we are about to leave we walk 10 yards down the trail and we have blood, another 30 yards we have the deer. 
will gut it soon looked to be lings and heart entered right behind the leg and hit opposite leg.
been 5 years since i took a buck and two years on a deer.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

2nd skunk of the season tonight. Hope tomorrow morning is like yesterday morning. Just need the right doe close.


----------



## JohnnyB87 (Sep 27, 2018)

wildcoy73 said:


> at 650 ibthought i heard a crossbow go off. so i pick upnthe binos to look and see nothing.
> about than i hear the leaves crunch. i look down and see a deer. he stops behind a tree and after 5 minutes turns and goes to my left.
> I only have small shooting lane that way. he is walking. past an oak, as he clears it and hits the one lane i bleat and stop him.
> i fire off and really no reaction from him as he run off. i call my buddy and tell him i shot at one and believe i missed, but could not locate my bolt we look for 20 minutes no bolt.
> ...


Slump buster! Congrats, I'm sure you're stoked.


----------



## SteelShot (Jan 26, 2011)

riverman said:


> I said this last night and will again tonight. Slowest start/ pre rut I have ever seen in my life. Had a 115 eight point bed down at nine am this morning and another eight with his head so far up a does ass she didn’t care. Tonight truly saw a buck cornering a hot doe. First time in my life the big didn’t “show” themselves. Especially with the last two nights. Maybe just my area. What are some of you more experience hunters seeing?


Lost track after counting at least 12 tonight. Had a couple 1.5 yr olds playing around plus a bunch of little ones and does. Small bucks are following some of the does but no big guys yet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

The only thing moving by me was the neighbor kid on a dirt bike at prime time.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

old graybeard said:


> The only thing moving by me was the neighbor kid on a dirt bike at prime time.





old graybeard said:


> The only thing moving by me was the neighbor kid on a dirt bike at prime time.


Rainy days are my quietest.
Starting last year a new neighbor arrived with a hobby of making noise. Not limited to loud tunes by any means.
The deer seem to accept it better than I. Though less in the open.


----------



## Gsphunteronpoint1 (Mar 8, 2018)

Dumped a doe at 40. A bit out of my sons comfort range so he let me take the shot, she didn’t make it 50 yards after taking a spitfire to the pump house.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


Congrats!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Dumped a doe at 40. A bit out of my sons comfort range so he let me take the shot, she didn’t make it 50 yards after taking a spitfire to the pump house.


Congrats!


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


Congrats!
He'll cool well tonight.


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

4 small bucks raising hell and plenty dnf's.
Great hunt tonight.
Congrats to all that scored!


----------



## 1morebite (Apr 9, 2016)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Dumped a doe at 40. A bit out of my sons comfort range so he let me take the shot, she didn’t make it 50 yards after taking a spitfire to the pump house.


Congrats, nice shooting!


----------



## LabtechLewis (Nov 20, 2008)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


That's gotta feel good. Nice shot.


----------



## Waif (Oct 27, 2013)

masonp2530 said:


> Had something interesting happen tonight that I’ve never seen. Had a big 8 enter my food plot cruising for a doe. I was at full draw on him and grunted to stop him. As soon as I grunted and without hesitation he bolted off the other way. Curious if this is something others have expierenced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Low tone grunt had one buck react with a sulk like a scolded dog as he tiptoed away in haste. He was moving all along , but posture /attitude at the sound hinted that he didn't want anything to do with the grunts source. 
I'm a lover not a fighter mood at the moment , maybe?
I went to a higher tone after that.


----------



## MoreHuntingPls (Oct 6, 2018)

masonp2530 said:


> Had something interesting happen tonight that I’ve never seen. Had a big 8 enter my food plot cruising for a doe. I was at full draw on him and grunted to stop him. As soon as I grunted and without hesitation he bolted off the other way. Curious if this is something others have expierenced?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


I think we just talked about this in another LFTS. I’ve had it happen on a mature state land buck. Only thing I figure is they’ve heard it before followed by a wound or close call. He’s educated. 

I think they say something like 80% of Michigan bucks that are killed 3.5 or older have been shot once before.


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## retired dundo (Jul 21, 2015)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


Congrats in my opinionfhey are all trophy’s and antlers should go on wall


----------



## RMH (Jan 17, 2009)

QDMAMAN said:


> That’s my meat cutter who’s in his late 70’s and had cancer surgery Monday.
> *He’s a wizard with that cutlery so I’d caution you on teasing him* about his choice of shoes.


And things don't look to sterile around there, you could get an infection!!


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


Congrats!!


----------



## Big CC (Mar 30, 2010)

Only saw one deer tonight and through too much brush to make out what it was. Cams over the past week have been showing small bucks during daylight. Bigger two bucks that I’d call shooters are still in the middle of the night making scrapes. Really cool videos, just between midnight and 2am. Hoping that changes in the next week.
Congrats again to all that were successful today!!! I love hearing the stories and seeing the pics so thanks for sharing!
Looking forward to doing it again tomorrow!


----------



## old graybeard (Jan 19, 2006)

Gsphunteronpoint1 said:


> Dumped a doe at 40. A bit out of my sons comfort range so he let me take the shot, she didn’t make it 50 yards after taking a spitfire to the pump house.


Congrats


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

Beauty @welder72, congrats!!


----------



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

retired dundo said:


> Congrats in my opinionfhey are all trophy’s and antlers should go on wall


he will be skull mounted

Sent from my SM-N986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Big Tuna (Mar 29, 2017)

Seen 10 bald ones and five bucks. One was this guy that I've seen twice now. I won't shoot him because he has no g3s, just like last year. Maybe one of the grandkids can get him.


----------



## willl-burrr (Jan 17, 2006)

5 does and fawns at last light. It’s funny to me that at this farm they really like to travel through the center of the fields rather than along the edges or fence rows. There are many coyotes in the area and there is very heavy hunting pressure all around. Maybe Paranoid?


----------



## Airoh (Jan 19, 2000)

wildcoy73 said:


> i am please 4 point with 3 minutes left.
> story in a bit
> View attachment 862659
> 
> ...


congrats on your buck.


----------



## pgpn123 (May 9, 2016)

rz6x59 said:


> I tried to open a ziplock bag to get a snack and it sounded like I was kicking a door in.
> I should have wrapped them in paper towel.


I got tired of this, just bought some cloth drawstring bags on Amazon.


----------



## misupercooner (Nov 14, 2009)

Came out of the swamp headed the wrong way 2 little doe bleats turned him on a dime 34 yrd shot double lung sliced the heart 210 yrd death run. Tagged out in October! Thank you Jesus!


----------

